# Rockler Abrasive Cleaning Stick (Rockler Item# 46987)



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Thanks David. I've known about these but never tried them. I'll have to get one or two.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

They are great!. Use them on disk sanders, belts and, even ROS. Wonderful as big erasers, too.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

Have been using the cleaning sticks for years, they last for ever, still have the first one, it is getting a bit hard from age, but still works well. I used the handle of an old tooth brush before the stick. Perhaps this is a clue as to what the sticks do. They are great, and time, and money saving.
Jack


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Have them, use them, love them! Belt sander, drum sander, ROS.

I never buy cheap sandpaper anymore. In fact, I have the cheap paper crap in a drawer and will probably never use it. With these sticks I can purchase high end oxide and wet/dry and get more life out of it and not have to keep changing paper on the sanders.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

They're great, I love them. I have one of the square ones that's attached to plastic for mounting to your bench. When I get done sanding something with one of my power sanders I give it a quick run over the cleaner before shutting it off. Keeps it clean for the next sanding session.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks David, I'm going to need another one of these sometime in the next 6 - 12 months. It's not something I can run out a buy locally. Guess I'm ordering online.


----------



## paulnwa (May 22, 2011)

I have used this type of product for some years. It never ceases to amaze me how nicely one of these can clean up a sanding belt or disc. Sometimes they can be found at discounted prices at the woodworking shows.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.harborfreight.com/sanding-belt-cleaner-30766.html
$6.99 regular price…..I buy them when on sale and or use their coupons . size is 8"x1.5"x1.5"


----------



## Geedubs (Jul 23, 2009)

Got one…use it…love it.


----------



## Towtruck (Apr 4, 2011)

I found one in a discount store for a $1.98, figgured it wouldn't amount to much, but I'd try it. It's amazing what it can do to a plugged up belt or large dia drum.


----------



## RiverWood (Nov 4, 2010)

This has to be one of best money savers, ever. anyone who owns a power sander should have one of these. I think they at the very least triple the longevity of sandpaper. (except the extreme cheap brands, nothing helps them)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

So, your review motivated me to order one. I got the one from harbor frieght. It was $8.50 including shipping. Good call and thanks for posting this.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad you tried the HF version, DonW. I am still amazed how long these last and how long the belt and disc sander paper is lasting.


----------



## 1958 (Sep 9, 2011)

I bought one put it a cupboard in my shop and forgot about it.I will now put to work. Thanks


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I have one that is not new and they do last. They work as well as David describes above…..maybe better.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I got a "Craftsman" branded one eight years ago and it is still unopened. I think it is time to break the seal, put it to use and diminish it's collector value. Lol.

Merry Christmas to all the fine people here on LJ.


----------



## RoyE (Feb 10, 2013)

I ordered 3 online for 15.00 no shipping and they do work great.

Don't worry about the mule going blind, just load the wagon.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Bought one from a different store and it works wonders.


----------

